
Hack the State Department bill introduced - neuronexmachina
https://www.scmagazine.com/hack-the-state-department-bill-introduced/article/752793/
======
neuronexmachina
> Reps. Ted Lieu, D-Calif., and Ted Yoho, R-Fla., today introduced the Hack
> Your State Department Act. It is similar to other bug bounty programs, such
> as Hack the Pentagon and Hack the Air Force, that have already been set up
> by the federal government and proven quite successful.

> “This program will rely on a bug bounty system where authorized hackers can
> enter a State Department system, identify and disclose weaknesses and
> receive compensation. Additionally, it will establish a Vulnerability
> Disclosure Program to field vulnerabilities reported by the general public,”
> Lieu and Yoho said in a statement.

